# Cowboys are screwed



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Even with the losses by the redskins (to the rams?) and the giants (to the browns?) my boys are screwed. They lost felix jones for 2-4 weeks, romo for 4 weeks, and the punter for 4 weeks and likely pac man jones for the season. So much for the division win lets just hope to host a wildcard game at this point. Plus with ND gift wrapping a win for NC and my fantasy football team losing it was a great weekend....


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Even with the losses by the redskins (to the rams?) and the giants (to the browns?) my boys are screwed. They lost felix jones for 2-4 weeks, romo for 4 weeks, and the punter for 4 weeks and likely pac man jones for the season. So much for the division win lets just hope to host a wildcard game at this point. Plus with ND gift wrapping a win for NC and my fantasy football team losing it was a great weekend....


First off... Marion is a stud dog.... he can hack it for a while. Second, you could have worse second stringers than Brad Johnson. The punter... meh, they could hire me to kick for them... I'd be fine with that and I'd probably be able to hide behind the big linemen so fake punts would come into play. (mostly kidding). Pacman is going to be a big loss... he's a pretty big hitter out there on the corner and is decent in coverage. However... the season is young. Unlike college, you don't have to win big to make an impression... you just have to win. If they can scratch out some victories along the way, then things will be alright. 8)


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

That just made my day. Sorry Orvis.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> That just made my day. Sorry Orvis.


Still better than the Colts


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> That just made my day. Sorry Orvis.


+1 -_O-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > That just made my day. Sorry Orvis.
> ...


I think not.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

look on the bright side they just got Roy Williams via trade from the Lions so things will be alright. OH wait no they won't TO is going to get pissed cuz he won't get the ball as much. Looks like the cowboys will be getting a top ten pick next year. Maybe they'll win a playoff game sometime before i'm 70.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> Looks like the cowboys will be getting a top ten pick next year. Maybe they'll win a playoff game sometime before i'm 70.


 -O>>- -O|o- :mrgreen:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

did i mention i'm only 25. it looks like a mini cubs world series streak all over again. the cow"boys" *might* make the playoffs but romo will choke or TO will quit on a few plays. It's money in the bag on that.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally I'm pretty excited about Felix Jones being out for 2 to 4 weeks. That just means more carries for Marion Barber, who is on my fantasy team! -^|^- -()/>- -oooo-


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> did i mention i'm only 25. it looks like a mini cubs world series streak all over again. the cow"boys" *might* make the playoffs but romo will choke or TO will quit on a few plays. It's money in the bag on that.


Nothing like the cubs no 100 year drought here, when they make the playoffs when you are willing to back up all that smack talk you and I can bet a steak dinner on the game! :mrgreen: Scary for any defense to face now with TO, Whitten, and now roy williams running down field. You can't double cover them all when romo returns should make for an explosive offense. With Johnson at QB I am just hoping to eek by the rams this week!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I think Atlanta has a better chance at making the playoffs than the cowboys. :shock: :lol: :mrgreen: Does this steak dinner include our wives as well??? I'm not too worried about it. They'd have to make the playoffs before the bet actually gets made.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> I think Atlanta has a better chance at making the playoffs than the cowboys. :shock: :lol: :mrgreen: Does this steak dinner include our wives as well??? I'm not too worried about it. They'd have to make the playoffs before the bet actually gets made.


Atlanta is looking good this year surprisingly good! Sure we can include the wives, I honestly don't see the cowboys not making the playoffs. Most of the T.V. folks call the cowboys "the most talented team in football" but that not to say they won't choke that has been thier history the last few years.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

History tends to repeat itself. That sure rings through looking at how things ended up for them on Sunday against AZ.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

itchytriggerfinger said:


> History tends to repeat itself. That sure rings through looking at how things ended up for them on Sunday against AZ.


This was the same AZ team that took down undefeated Buffalo the week before better than most expect. The boys showed heart to get the game to overtime instead of rolling over dead. Romo breaking his hand on that first play really hosed us. Do they not call roughing the kicker anymore? I would guess you have to rip the whole leg off rather than just break the foot to get a call these days.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think as long as you get the ball, you can leave an imprint of the kicker in the turf and it wouldn't get called. If the ball was gone, then yeah, automatic fifteen yards (I think) and for sure an auto first down.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Brett Favre and Drew Bledsoe played with broken bones in their hands, so whats keeping Romo on the bench??? AZ got to the ball before he hit the kicker so it was a legal and legit block. It really will be interesting to see what TO does in about two weeks of playing second fiddle to ROy williams


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

FIRE WADE PHILLIPS NOW! How can you have 16 pro bowlers and get your arse handed to you by the RAMS! 


I am seriously doubting if the cowboys will even make the playoffs at this point. The only good thing about this is wade phillps will get fired he sucks!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> FIRE WADE PHILLIPS NOW! How can you have 16 pro bowlers and get your arse handed to you by the RAMS!
> 
> I am seriously doubting if the cowboys will even make the playoffs at this point. The only good thing about this is wade phillps will get fired he sucks!


 -_O- The cancerS on the Cowboys is a lot more than just Phillips. Way too many egos, way too little team attitude. The players reflect the attitude of the owner. Karma is a sweet thing, the most 'talented' team to NOT make the playoffs, what a achievement. -/|\-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love Jessica Simpson :!: Or is it Jinxica?? Either way I wouldn't kick her out of bed.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok Craig... you're right. We're screwed. Lets talk about the Cowboys next season....


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Ok Craig... you're right. We're screwed. Lets talk about the Cowboys next season....


Jerry Jones is starting to look like the next Al Davis not a good sign for future cowboys teams, I heard he addressed the team after the loss as well as was on the field making the call if Romo would play or not. He already has a head coach in wating in Garrett but he would just be another Jerry Jones puppet. It really scares me we mortgage the future to get Roy Williams in a place we did not have a strong need. Hopefully Jones will back up the brinks truck to Cower and plead to have him lead us. The cowboys are really in need of some strong leadership now and to stay out of the headlines.


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/news/story?id=3686921

It looks like there is some doubt in the hearts of some cowboys. too bad TO can't keep his mouth shut for more than a few games. Hopefully for them and orvis1 all there "wounded ducks" line up and can go against the skins. If not it looks like an early pick for the "boys" in the offseason. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

But if the Giants take care of bus against Phili like they should and the boys can beat washington they will be tied for 2nd with phili being the odd man out. They are not going to win the division but I don't think anyone wants to see them in the wildcard game.


----------

